# Help! No luck treating ich



## Paws Boss (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi All,
I have a 45 gal planted tank with a few bamboo shrimp, two aquatic frogs, 5 pearl danios and an African reed(rope) fish. I recently lost a handful of tetras and dwarf gouramis to a major ich outbreak. Now my Reed fish has it all over its body and fins. No treatment seems to work. Tried chemicals for a week, then tried the heat method for another week, with meds. Still no change. Am I missing something? Is it not ich? Please help.


----------



## Akinaura (Nov 8, 2010)

A little bit more info would help out a lot...

What kind of chemicals did you use?
How high did you get the heat? (Not just what setting you put the heater at)

If you could grab a picture and upload it here, it would help out immensely because then we would tell you for sure if it's ich and not some other wannabe issue like velvet or fungus.


----------



## Paws Boss (Mar 14, 2014)

I used Kordon ich treatment (no copper, safer for the shrimp) and I held the heat at 89 for three days, then dropped it to 86 for another seven days. What is velvet?? I've never heard of this. I'll try to get a decent pic.


----------



## Paws Boss (Mar 14, 2014)

It's a poor picture, but you can kind of see the spots all over


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

Raise temperature and add aquarium salt.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

been a while since ive been here but I hit ich with a three hit punch. High heat 86+, AND Salt AND Meds. Mine came in on plants I think cause i havent added anything to that tank for 6+ months.


----------

